# Funny stories about Fritzy



## hatchet2105 (Nov 22, 2012)

Fritzy is 11 weeks old. She is such a trouble maker. Fritzy loves to rub her face in my boyfriends dirty socks like its perfume or something. haha its so cute. Right now while im typing her funny stories, she is watching tv. She is so hyper, she runs and jumps all over the place. Today she jumped on top of the fish tank for the first time trying to get the fishies. She plays with the 2 dogs Jamie (jack russel terrior) and Andy (yorkie). She chased Andy up and down the stairs and smacks jamie on the nose. She keeps jumping over to the dog beds trying to play with them everynight when were about to go to sleep. she makes alot of noises running around and jumping on us while we are sleeping. She loves to talk alot. meow meow haha. She has a favorite toy that she takes everywhere with her. Every day she sleeps in bed with us. sometimes sleeps in her bed but mostly lays on me. when i wake up, she wakes up and follows me when i go in the other room, she would wait for me. then when i come back to put food in her bowl. she runs between my feet and i would have to walk very slowly so i dont step on her. sometimes she trips me. When were about to leave the house, she chases us and wants to go with us. I wish i could take her but i cant. When we come back she hides by the tv and i call for her. She comes out to greet us. She talks to us, while she is purring and rubbing against my leg. i pick her up and give her kissys and she goes over to my bf and greets him too. when i take off my shoes or put them on she goes after my shoe laces. She can never sit still. but when she is sleeping right next to us on the bed, were watching her and she would twitch in her sleep like she is dreaming. sometimes she has nightmares and she wakes up crying. we would have to pet her and say "your okay, its only a nightmare." she would come closer to us half a sleep, while she is walking over to us she falls on her side and passes out again. she is so cute and funny. When my bf was in the kitchen the door was shut and Fritzy would stand by the door and knock on the door for the first time. She would wait until we open the door and she would run back down stairs and run all over the place. She flips her water bowl and gets water everywhere and puts her paw in the water bowl. She places with her food. She always entertains us when we are bored.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

She's adorable  I love watching my girl's antics too 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

